# Danke chipp! Und wo finde ich den Steinbutt?



## Karstein (10. September 2005)

Erst mal tusen takk für die geschwindte Aktualisierung der Datenbank, Herr Plattfisch-Mod! #6 #6 #6

Und wo finde ich nun meinen Steinbutt? Der ist mein auserkorener Lieblingsplatter für 2006, nur will ich nicht extra nach Cornwall oder auf die Kanalinseln... #t 

Gibt es solide Reviere in Norge, Danmark oder Sverige, die regelmäßige Steinbutt-Fänge ausweisen? Langeland klingelt mir in den Ohren, während Karmoy eher die Nullnummer bildete.

Für Tipps wäre ich dankbar.

Viele Grüße

Karsten


----------



## detlefb (15. September 2005)

*AW: Danke chipp! Und wo finde ich den Steinbutt?*

Hi Karsten,

su solltest mal Samsö ins Auge fassen. #6


----------



## Karstein (15. September 2005)

*AW: Danke chipp! Und wo finde ich den Steinbutt?*

Wiewas @ Detlef: bist noch gar nicht los zum Walchensee???

Samsö - werden da überproportional viele Steinbutts gefangen?

Mal sehr neugierig gefragt! :m


----------



## Brandiangli (15. September 2005)

*AW: Danke chipp! Und wo finde ich den Steinbutt?*

He Namensvetter #h 


Ich nehme dich zum Ostsee Steinbutt jagen und fangen mit , und du mich zum Heilbutt jagen in Norge ????:m 


#h Carsten


----------



## Karstein (16. September 2005)

*AW: Danke chipp! Und wo finde ich den Steinbutt?*



			
				Brandiangli schrieb:
			
		

> He Namensvetter #h
> 
> Ich nehme dich zum Ostsee Steinbutt jagen und fangen mit , und du mich zum Heilbutt jagen in Norge ????:m
> 
> #h Carsten



So machen wir´s, ein Gegenguiding! :m

Aber Steinbutt an unseren Kysten? Das dauert bestimmt Jahre länger als an der richtigen Location einen Heilbutt an den Circle zu locken?  #t 

 #h Karsten


----------



## chippog (25. September 2005)

*AW: Danke chipp! Und wo finde ich den Steinbutt?*

tut mich ganz gediegen leid, karsti! aber wenn wir mal heilbutt und steinbutt per zeit vergleichen, kommt es im nicht "englischen kanalbereich" grundsätzlich im schnitt wohl ehr zu einem heilbuttfang als zu einem steinbuttfang. mit andern worten, gäbe es eine fangstatistik für ganz europa und liesse sich da der englische kanal aussenvor halten, werden mit der rute wohl mehr heilbutte gefangen als steinis. die guten stellen die ich in schweden weiss, sind leider grösstenteils geschichte. öresund hingegen wäre immer noch ein versuch wert!!! an der ostdeutschen ostseeküste sollte es auch nicht völlig unmöglich sein. auch in südostnorwegen hat es den ein oder anderen plats! ist halt zu fast hundert prozent eine zeitfrage. der eine fängt seinen nach ner halben stunde. der andere "schon" nach zehn jahren... an sonsten ist meine persönliche taktik momentan: geld sparen, um dann zum norwegischen kanal zu fahren.


----------



## Karstein (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Danke chipp! Und wo finde ich den Steinbutt?*

Und vielleicht doch einen ordentlichen Vorrat an Brislingen und Tobis mit nach Norge nehmen, die Haken etwas kleiner, das Vorfach etwas länger als beim Kveite-Stippen und ein paar kiesig-sandige Plätze systematisch abklopfen? Vom Verbreitungsgebiet her schwimmt der doch bis Höhe Lofoten herum, oder?

Die Kanalinseln überlasse ich lieber Havkat, der ist reicher als ich. :m


----------



## Jirko (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Danke chipp! Und wo finde ich den Steinbutt?*

huhu karsten #h


> Vom Verbreitungsgebiet her schwimmt der doch bis Höhe Lofoten herum, oder?



juuup #6 - laut (quelle) fiskeri.no






#h


----------



## Karstein (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Danke chipp! Und wo finde ich den Steinbutt?*

Uiii, ne sexy Karte Jirko - danke dafür! #6

Hmmmm, Schottland und Irland also auch....Hmmmmmm.... |kopfkrat :g


----------



## chippog (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Danke chipp! Und wo finde ich den Steinbutt?*

logo schottland und irland! komm aber bloss nicht auf den trichter, den steinbutt in der ostsee weiter nordöstlich als bornholm zu befischen!!! da schmeckt der wenn überhaupt nur noch geräuchert! und das aus meiner feder!!! und so richtig gross wird er da auch nicht. ich glaube mein nächstes plattfischprojekt wird wohl erst mal die rotzunge oder die hundszunge. mal sehen, welche von beiden logistisch besser rein passt! na und dann steht er verstärkt auf meinem program der stein- und oder der glatt-.......... zwischendurch noch mal ein heili (he, he, knickknack!) skitfiske!!! c. hippog


----------



## chippog (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Danke chipp! Und wo finde ich den Steinbutt?*

ps. die steinbutte leichen auch an der schwedischen küste, es gibt da zum beispiel einen kleinen fast ausgerotteten (sch.... aalreusen!!!) bestand zwischen orust und dem festland. weitere gibt es längs der schwedischen küste, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.


----------



## Karstein (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Danke chipp! Und wo finde ich den Steinbutt?*

Und dann auch noch bei Orust, wo ich dort eigentlich schon immer mal zum Urlaub sein wollte? Kommen die nur zum Laichen rein oder sind die das ganze Jahr vor Ort? Ich sollte mal einen Schweden-Bewohner zum Antesten dorthin schicken! :m 

Rotzungen erwischten wir übrigens im Moldefjord, aber eher zufällig. Und immer nur Heilbutts fangen ist doch ganz schön langweilig...

Nee, reizen täte mich ja Schottland ganz dolle. Nicht nur wegen der Destilleries. Im sandig-kiesigen Nordosten, wo sie die Halibuts und Rays fangen, müssten doch auch die Steinbutts anzutreffen sein, oder?


----------



## Jirko (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Danke chipp! Und wo finde ich den Steinbutt?*

moin karsten #h

fällt mir gerade noch ein:... iss schon´n paar jährchen her, wo in der langesundrinne noch hütten standen... steinhütten mit harter, werkelnder hand errichtet... so vor rund 10.000 – 15.000 jahren glaub ich... irgendwann kam´s wasser... aber die hütten stehen da wohl immer noch... und mang diesen hütten an den kanten sollen sich monströse gepickelte rumtreiben... so wird´s geschrieben #h


----------



## Karstein (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Danke chipp! Und wo finde ich den Steinbutt?*

Aber der Langesund ist doch verteufelt schwer zu befischen, Jirko...
Und auch als Urlaubsziel nicht gerade sooo schön. Wo haste das denn gelesen?


----------



## Jirko (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Danke chipp! Und wo finde ich den Steinbutt?*

...wo ich´s gelesen hab, weiß ich nich mehr bruder – sorry. musch mal in meinen unterlagen zuhause stöbern, vielleicht find ich ja was passendes #h


----------



## Karstein (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Danke chipp! Und wo finde ich den Steinbutt?*

Immerhin ließe sich ein Langesund-Aufenthalt mit dicken Lengs und Lumbs anreichern, aber für die ist angeblich im zeitigsten Frühjahr dort Saison, gelle? |kopfkrat |krank:


----------



## Karstein (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Danke chipp! Und wo finde ich den Steinbutt?*

Habe gerade mal die Seekarte vom Langesund-Gebiet aufgefaltet - dat sieht gar nicht mal so verkehrt in dieser Ecke aus! (mal von einem riesigen Tankerhafen abgesehen) Aber in Kystnähe hat´s sanfte 10 bis 30 Meter Wassertiefe. Ich dachte immer, da ist´s hölle tief - aber ist´s gar nicht.

Und ´ne Hvittingbukta hat´s da auch, chipp.


----------



## Gnilftz (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Danke chipp! Und wo finde ich den Steinbutt?*

Moin Herr Karstensnen,
zum Steinbuttangeln mußt Du keine Weltreisen unternehmen.
Die Jungs kannst Du auch um Langeland fangen. Sogar auf Bornholm habe ich schon Steinbutt erwischt. 
Wenn Du ne schnuffige Stelle gefunden hast, solltest Du nen Zwiebelsack mit schön "anrüchigen" Heringen versenken, 
dann klappt es auch mit dem Klodeckel! 

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## Karstein (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Danke chipp! Und wo finde ich den Steinbutt?*

Tach Heikosen, :m

habe zwar schon von dem Bornholmer Pickelplattenvorkommen gehört, aber in den 10 Mal Urlaub ging mir noch nienich ein Steinbutt an den Haken... 

Langeland? Aber wahrscheinlich genauso selten zu fangen wie an Geltinger oder Eckernförder Bucht, oder?

Hilsen

Karstein


----------



## Gnilftz (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Danke chipp! Und wo finde ich den Steinbutt?*

Auf Bornholm habe ich die Dinger am Fusse von Hammershus von den Klippen aus auf Hering gefangen, ging 1a... #6 
Langeland isses schon ein bisserl schwieriger, vor Tranecker vom Boot aus funzt es aber auch. An Tagen mit wenig Strömung habe ich sogar mit Pose gefischt, dat is nur genial! 

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## havkat (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Danke chipp! Und wo finde ich den Steinbutt?*

Moin!



			
				Karsten schrieb:
			
		

> Die Kanalinseln überlasse ich lieber Havkat, der ist reicher als ich.



Nee, is richtich Herr Pfeiffer! An Erfahrung, nä? 

Um Langeland lief (läuft?) ein Besatzprojekt.
Da ham se ordentlich vorgestreckte pighvar inne Ostsee reingekippt. 
War vor Äonen mal heimisch und häufig um die Insel rum, bevor verbesserte und "intensivierte" Fangtechniken ihm (fast) den Garaus gemacht haben.


----------



## Karstein (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Danke chipp! Und wo finde ich den Steinbutt?*

Und das ist auch nich 30 Jahre her, Heiko? #t :q 

Hammerhavn - wie oft hab ich da schon vergebens Montagen abgerissen, ohne dass da irgendwas biss... 

Aber mit Pose und Boot klingt äußerst erotisch, das wäre mal ein verlängertes Testwochenende über Ostern wert! (gleich ein bisserl Blechgeschmeisse inkludiert  )


----------



## Karstein (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Danke chipp! Und wo finde ich den Steinbutt?*



			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, is richtich Herr Pfeiffer! An Erfahrung, nä?



Dat sowieso!   (wenn auch nicht auf Jersey/ Guernsey *knickknack*)

Besatz-Turbots??? Wann wurde denn mit dem Besatz angefangen, sind die jetzt schon dem Säuglingsalter entstiegen?

Nun werde ich neugierig-unruhiger hier! Gute Inputs, die Herren Lübecker!


----------



## Beifänger (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Danke chipp! Und wo finde ich den Steinbutt?*

Moin Karsten!

Der Steinbutt steht bei mir ebenfalls recht weit oben auf der Wunschliste.  
In einem norwegischem Forum bin mal auf einen recht interessanten Link über Steinbutt in UK gestossen.
http://www.worldseafishing.com/shore/turbot.shtml

Vielleicht ist ja die eine oder andere Info für dich dabei?!

Tight Lines,

Beifänger


----------



## havkat (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Danke chipp! Und wo finde ich den Steinbutt?*

Datt is schon lange her Karsten.

Wenn vom Erstbesatz noch welche rumspaddeln sollten, nimm ma besser die Harpune mit.


----------



## Karstein (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Danke chipp! Und wo finde ich den Steinbutt?*

Wooow, herzlichen Dank für den Link, Beifänger! #6 #6 #6

"Clyde, Applecross Bay near Loch Torridon, Loch Ewe and the sandy bays towards Loch Inver and also Dunnet." Das ist das, was ich schon von Schottland hörte, die Ostküste muss recht gut gehen!

Die Ködertipps und Fangzeiten sind hochinteressant: "Forget beads and coloured tubing like you'd use for plaice, but try adding some silver paper just above the bait or a small revolving bar spoon during daylight. The flash of light reflection off the silver paper can increase the catch." Na, und Sandaal war klar - aber auch halber Wittling und Makrelenstreifen werden u.a. empfohlen.

Klasse Link, supi!


----------



## Karstein (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Danke chipp! Und wo finde ich den Steinbutt?*

@ Torsten: meinste also, gleich mit 30lbs Ausrüstung vor Langeland dümpeln? Kutter mit Motorwinde und so? 

Ist doch eine absolut produktive Diskussion hier, werde zuhause gleich mal fragen, was wir über OStern machen! :m


----------



## Gnilftz (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Danke chipp! Und wo finde ich den Steinbutt?*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> werde zuhause gleich mal fragen, was wir über OStern machen! :m



Eiersuchen???  :q :q :q 

Langeland über Ostern... da würde ich nicht auf Platte gehen, sondern Silberbarren verhaften! :k 
Obwohl kaum einer auf der Insel den großen Platten gezielt nachstellt.

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## chippog (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Danke chipp! Und wo finde ich den Steinbutt?*

wirklich schöner beifang, der englische artikel!! (na gut, war nicht so lustig...) einige wirklich interessante und für mich teilweise bestätigende infos!

ne, leider, karsten, nix orust und steinbutt! mein guter freund und plattfischübermann niklas hat für seinen ersten steinbutt genau zwischen orust und dem festland über tausend stunden investiert... klar, dass du dort auch schon nach fünf minuten einen fangen könntest, aber wenn wir hier schon fangplätze auf europaniveau diskutieren, steht dieser in der wahrscheinlichkeitsstatistik wohl ehr weit unten. dänemark, die norwegische südost- und südwestküste samt im obig gelinkten artikel genannte britische fangplätze sollten meiner ansicht nach klar besser sein.

da ich allerdings diesbezüglich leider in schweden wohne, werde ich in den nächsten wochen mal in varberg einen versuch starten. sandstrand, steinmole und hafeneinfahrtsrinne, leider kein bach aber trotzdem, mal sehen, ob ich auch ein paar sandaale am strand ergattere. so oft haben wir davon gesprochen, immer kam was dazwischen... mal sehen, wie's dieses jahr wird.

südnorge ist eigentlich auch interessant. es braucht leider den ein oder anderen guten tipp, damit nicht ins blaue gebucht und gefahren wird. hier und da, zum beispiel nähe sandfjord weiss ich von vereinzelten mit netzen steinbuttnachstellenden berufsfischern. wäre ein anfang. an sonsten könnte ich noch mal meine norwegischen quellen anzapfen, ob die nicht was aktuelles haben?

zufallsfänge rotzungen? bräuchte ich auch mal...  c. hippog


----------



## IjmTex (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Danke chipp! Und wo finde ich den Steinbutt?*

Auch zwischen Alkmaar und Den Helder (Camperduin, Petten) in Nordholland muß es Stellen geben, wo man in den Sommermonaten Steinbutt vom Boot aus fangen kann. Die genauen Stellen sind mir aber leider nicht bekannt. Habe aber immer wieder dort Einheimische mit Ihren kleinen Booten gesehen, die mehrere Steinbutts (Durchschnitt 3 bis 4 Pfund) nach der Rückkehr in Ihren Eimern hatten. 

Gruß IjmTex


----------



## chippog (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Danke chipp! Und wo finde ich den Steinbutt?*

du bist vielleicht witzig, ijmtex! wie willst du denn die stellen rauskriegen, wenn du immer nur vom ufer aus angelst . auf der anderen seite sollte es dann noch nicht völlig unmöglich sein, von land aus so einen auf tobis zu ergattern?? was meinst du? ausserdem alles erdenklich gute an dich und dicken gruss aus göteborg! c. hippog


----------



## IjmTex (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Danke chipp! Und wo finde ich den Steinbutt?*

Hoi Christian,

muß Dich leider enttäuschen, weil mir in den vielen Jahren wo ich in Nordholland dem Brandungsangeln nachgehe, leider noch kein Steinbutt untergekommen ist. Auch bei den Angelnachbarn hat sich in meinem Beisein noch kein Tarbot an ein Vorfach verirrt. 

In Sachen gute Stellen für das Bootsangeln in diesem Bereich gibt es nur eins: ausführliche Ermittlungen vor Ort!!! Wüsste sonst auch nicht wie man das anders herausfinden sollte.

Gruß IjmTex


----------



## havkat (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Danke chipp! Und wo finde ich den Steinbutt?*

Nur mal so nebenbei.........

Einen der größten Steinbutte, den ich jemals live und in Farbe gesehen habe, wurde von der Mole in Travemünde gefangen.

Stand damals sogar inne Zeitung.
Allerdings soll das keine Revierempfehlung sein. 

Was mir noch so einfiel: Djursland/DK, speziell Helgenæs soll auch für den einen oder anderen pighvar gut sein.


----------



## caruso (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Danke chipp! Und wo finde ich den Steinbutt?*

Moin

Zitat:

Nur mal so nebenbei.........

Einen der größten Steinbutte, den ich jemals live und in Farbe gesehen habe, wurde von der Mole in Travemünde gefangen.

Stand damals sogar inne Zeitung.
Allerdings soll das keine Revierempfehlung sein. 

Geht sowieso nicht mehr. Leider.
Das Angeln von der Mole Travemünde ist meines Wissens ganzjährig(vorher von Nov. - April frei ) verboten.Einige Angler hatte sich mächtig daneben benommen.
Dafür wurde der Fischereisteg freigegeben. 

Gruß caruso


----------



## chippog (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Danke chipp! Und wo finde ich den Steinbutt?*

manche angelbrüder möchte ich am liebsten einfach reinplumpsen lassen ins beangelte nass... warum nur muss es solche weicheier geben, die es schaffen durch ihr auftreten allen anderen den spass zu verderben?? c. hippog


----------



## Rumpelrudi (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Danke chipp! Und wo finde ich den Steinbutt?*

@havkat hat eine gute Stelle verraten.
Helgenaes, am Leuchtturm Sletterhage nach links auswerfen. Besonders jetzt im Herbst. Als Beifang bekommt man dort zwar große Dorsche und kapitale Flundern an den Haken, aber man kann nicht alles haben.
Übrigens wurde dort auch der dänische Rekordbrandungsdorsch gefangen. 62 Pfd. vom Ufer aus im Stück.
Weshalb so wenig Steinbutt gefangen wird?
Ganz einfach. Alle wollen nur Dorsch.
Nennt euren Wunsch nach Steinbutt einfach einen einheimischen Bootsführer auf Langeland/Bagenkop und er fährt zuerst zu den Köderfischen, die mit Heringssystem gefangen werden. Danach geht es weiter und es wird auf Steinbutt geschleppt. Wenn ihr lieb seid, dann dürft ihr auch in den Bauch des Bootes schauen. Dort werden hunderte lebend gehältert.
Steinbutte gibt es genug, nur niemand versucht es ernsthaft, darauf gezielt zu angeln.


----------



## janh (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Danke chipp! Und wo finde ich den Steinbutt?*

Ich habe in der ersten Oktoberwoche vor Wustrow (MV) beim Schnorcheln zwei Mini-Steinbutte gesehen. (Nein,es waren keine Flundern).Durchmesser
war zwischen 5 und 10 cm. Sie lagen auf Sand in einem Biotop aus Holzbuhnen in dem sich Sandflächen mit Gerollflächen, mit Grünalgen bewachsen, abwechselten. An den Buhnen und über dem Geröll waren reichlich Mysis(Schwebegarnelen).

Gruß Jan


----------



## sundeule (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Danke chipp! Und wo finde ich den Steinbutt?*

Leider habe ich nicht mehr so viel verfügbare (Boots-)Angelzeit wie vor ein paar Jahren. Mitte der Neunziger war ich im Schnitt zehn bis zwanzig Mal mit dem Boot vor Kühlungsborn unterwegs. Meist habe ich dabei einen Heringsfetzen oder Tobs am langen Vorfach hinterhergeschleppt. Ein Steinbutt war dennoch nicht jedes Jahr dabei 

Eine starke Ausnahme gab es, als mir ein Fischer ein paar Pickelteller zeigte und erzählte, dass er im Frühjahr regelmäßig welche im Netz hat (70-300m vom Strand!!!). An einem denkwürdigen Tag habe ich darauf hin ca. 250 m vom Ufer weg geankert und gleich zwei Steinis gefangen. Neben dem Ortstipp denke ich seither, dass der Butt bei der ganzen Drifterei womöglich auch scheuer ist als wenn der Köder so herumliegt.

In Wismar habe ich schon mehrfach Steinbutts bei den Fischern gesehen und manchmal auch in größerer Anzahl. Vielleicht lohnt sich da mal eine nette Anfrage...


----------



## nordman (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Danke chipp! Und wo finde ich den Steinbutt?*

mein damaliger beinahe-schwiegervater hat vor 10 jahren etwa ganz unmotiviert von dazendorf aus geangelt, mit ganz stinkigen teleruten, nix brandungsgeschirr. dazu war starker, ablandiger wind, also richtiger sturm. ich glaub, er hat mit heringsfetzen geangelt, oder war es sogar tauwurm???

jedenfalls nicht mit wattis. wurfweite höchstens 60m, mehr konnte der gar nicht. und was hat er mir am nächsten tag gezeigt?

ich konnte es gar nicht glauben, er hatte 8 steinbutte, bis 45 cm. das war der hammer, ehrlich. sonst gab ich von sowas nie gehört.


----------



## Karstein (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Danke chipp! Und wo finde ich den Steinbutt?*

@ Havkat: ich war in den 70ern und 80ern einer der Nordermolen-Besetzer, aber außer zig "normalen" Platten, Dorschen, Hornhechten und lumpigen  Meerforellen hab ich da nix anderes rausgeholt.

@ nordman: das war jetzt ganzganz unfair... 

@ Rumpelrudi: jooo, Langeland schwirrt mir immer mehr im Kopp rum, das könnte ein Trip werden. #6


----------



## nordman (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Danke chipp! Und wo finde ich den Steinbutt?*

@karsten: tut mir leid...

ich fands auch unfair.:g


----------



## Gnilftz (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Danke chipp! Und wo finde ich den Steinbutt?*

@ Karschden

Dat kostet einen... 







6666 Beiträge :#2: 

Greetz
Heiko


----------



## Dorschdiggler (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Danke chipp! Und wo finde ich den Steinbutt?*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> @ Karschden
> 
> Dat kostet einen...
> 
> ...



Das will ich aber auch mal meinen.......#6  #g #g #v 

Wollte der Kerl nich mal mit Frauchn anner Kyst dem Silber nachstellen, oder war das alles genauso ein Gedröhne wie unser Berlintrip |supergri 

@ Havkat

klar ist DK besser, aber aussichtslos ist es in TM immernoch nicht .....allerdings nicht unbedingt von der Mole


----------



## Gnilftz (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Danke chipp! Und wo finde ich den Steinbutt?*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte der Kerl nich mal mit Frauchn anner Kyst dem Silber nachstellen, oder war das alles genauso ein Gedröhne wie unser Berlintrip



Er war schon mit Frauchen anner Kyste zum Blinkern, kannst ja Trutta, Rob oder Havkat fragen, die waren außer den Pfeifferschen und meiner Wenigkeit, auch dabei... #y 

Und vonwegen Gedröhne, Du sagst doch zu 99,9 % ab!!! :q 

Greetz
Heiko |wavey: 
t


----------



## Rosi (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Danke chipp! Und wo finde ich den Steinbutt?*

Ich war bis 18,30 Uhr mit dem Boot vor OB Nienhagen unterwegs und habe einen halben Eimer schöne Flundern mitgebracht. Am Strand stand auch ein Empfangskomite|supergri die erfahrenen Bootsfahrer und der Fischer. 
Der Fischer plauderte vom Steinbutt.
In diesem Jahr gibt es besonders viele. Sie verfangen sich in seinen Buttreusen und sind so 45-55cm groß, ausnamsweise auch größer, aber nicht kleiner. Ich weiß etwa wo die Reusen stehen, bzw standen. Sie sind nicht parallel zum Ufer aufgestellt, sondern quer. Es sind nicht mehr als 300m zum Ufer.
Ich würde ja gern mal versuchen einen Steini zu überlisten. Allerdings habe ich Angst um mein Vorfach, die reißen beim schleppen so schnell ab, weil es ziemlich steinig dort ist.


----------



## chippog (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Danke chipp! Und wo finde ich den Steinbutt?*

hallo rosi! klingt ja wirklich sehr verlockend! ich würde es des abends mal von land aus versuchen wenn es denn angeltechnisch möglich ist?!


----------



## Gnilftz (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Danke chipp! Und wo finde ich den Steinbutt?*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde ja gern mal versuchen einen Steini zu überlisten. Allerdings habe ich Angst um mein Vorfach, die reißen beim schleppen so schnell ab, weil es ziemlich steinig dort ist.



Du musst ja nicht schleppen, probiere es doch mal mit Ankern... dann kannste sogar mit Pose fischen. 
Solltest Du jetzt Angst um Deinen Anker haben, ein Stein als Anker tut es auch.

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## Rosi (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Danke chipp! Und wo finde ich den Steinbutt?*

Hör auf, ich anker ja fast immer. Aber der Anker schiebt sich manchmal unter einen großen Stein. Dann hilft nur schiere Gewalt, Fuß an die Bordwand, nach hinten lehnen und die Spannung halten. Meist jackelt er sich dann los, aber es ist ein netter Gedanke doch ein Messer dabei zu haben|supergri


----------



## Gnilftz (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Danke chipp! Und wo finde ich den Steinbutt?*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Hör auf, ich anker ja fast immer. Aber der Anker schiebt sich manchmal unter einen großen Stein. Dann hilft nur schiere Gewalt, Fuß an die Bordwand, nach hinten lehnen und die Spannung halten. Meist jackelt er sich dann los, aber es ist ein netter Gedanke doch ein Messer dabei zu haben|supergri



Deshalb nen Stein als Anker... 
Den Stein mit Band umwickeln, das es fest sitzt. Unter diesem Seil schiebst Du ein 2. Seil hindurch und tüdelst die Enden an der Klampe fest. Dann kannst Du im Notfall das Seil drunter rausziehen und brauchst nich mal n Messer. 

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## Rosi (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Danke chipp! Und wo finde ich den Steinbutt?*

Das ist eine gute Idee für einen 2. Anker. Dann tanzt das Boot auch nicht so. Solchen Stein hatte ich bei meiner (geklauten) Anita immer mit, in einem Stoffsack. 
An eine Montage mit Pose hatte ich auch gedacht. Nur darf der Vermieter seine Boote nicht nachts vermieten. Ich weiß nicht ob der Steini auch am Tage beißen würde. Zur Dämmerung habe ich den Vermieter schon überredet, weil der Anker klemmte#c


----------



## Gnilftz (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Danke chipp! Und wo finde ich den Steinbutt?*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß nicht ob der Steini auch am Tage beißen würde.



Test it... 
Jedenfalls habe ich auch schon am Tag Steinis gefangen.

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## Karstein (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Danke chipp! Und wo finde ich den Steinbutt?*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Das will ich aber auch mal meinen.......#6  #g #g #v
> 
> Wollte der Kerl nich mal mit Frauchn anner Kyst dem Silber nachstellen, oder war das alles genauso ein Gedröhne wie unser Berlintrip |supergri



Aber HALLO! |krach: 

Es begab sich im April diesen Jahres, dass wir mit Heiko, Havkat, Rob und Timsen Unmengen von Trutten an´s Fehmaraner Ufer zogen - an besagtem Spot, den ihr verschleiernd nur TDM nennt! :m

Auf die Vierersechs einen ausgeben? Ich dachte, mann bekommt dafür ´ne Prämie? Aber wenn ihr wollt: ein Bowmore würde hier in B bereitstehen. :q 

Dank diverser Meeresanglermessen im November fällt ja gottseidank ein Trip nach Norden flach... #t  

Aber 2006 klingt nach einem fabulösen Jahr samt Diggel-Meeting!


----------



## nordman (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Danke chipp! Und wo finde ich den Steinbutt?*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Auf die Vierersechs einen ausgeben? Ich dachte, mann bekommt dafür ´ne Prämie? Aber wenn ihr wollt: ein Bowmore würde hier in B bereitstehen. :q



der bowmore wäre ja schon verlockend... ist mir aber einfach zu weit. aber trotzdem: bis demnächst


----------



## Gnilftz (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Danke chipp! Und wo finde ich den Steinbutt?*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Auf die Vierersechs einen ausgeben? Ich dachte, mann bekommt dafür ´ne Prämie? Aber wenn ihr wollt: ein Bowmore würde hier in B bereitstehen. :q



Wenn man bei Euch auch fischen könnte, würde ich sofort losfahren... 




			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Aber 2006 klingt nach einem fabulösen Jahr samt Diggel-Meeting!



#6 #6 #6 

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## Karstein (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Danke chipp! Und wo finde ich den Steinbutt?*

@ nordman: vielleicht könntest ja glatt einen Kurztrip über den 10.-12.02.06 nach Berlin einrichten? Deine Nachbarn haben ihr Kommen zum Event schon zugesagt, und Norwegian hat famos günstige Konditionen im Februar! 



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man bei Euch auch fischen könnte, würde ich sofort losfahren...



@ Heiko: das ist ein schwerwiegendes Argument...Na gut, nächstes Treffen also wieder an der Kyste. :m


----------



## Gnilftz (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Danke chipp! Und wo finde ich den Steinbutt?*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> @ Heiko: das ist ein schwerwiegendes Argument...Na gut, nächstes Treffen also wieder an der Kyste. :m



Jo!
Ick freu mir drauf...  #6


----------



## Karstein (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Danke chipp! Und wo finde ich den Steinbutt?*

Mal zurück zum Thema Steinbutt/ Turbot/ piggvar:

möchte mal Nägel mit Köpfen machen. Und ein Team chippog, Havkat, Gnilftz, Tanja_Blabla und Karsten_Blabla (bei zwei Booten a drei Anglern ist noch ein Platz frei?) zusammenrotten für eine dänische Wochenend-Flottille gen vorgenannte Reviere. Samt Wochenendhaus mit Booten, anscheinend vorzugsweise Langeland.

@ Angetextete Männer: Wäret ihr dabei?

Zeit: März-April 2006? FR-SO? Haus MIT (!!!)  Geschirrspüler? Tobis, Staggs und Heringe im Gepäck? Nur Boot? Pose und Grund, Buttlöffel etc.? Ohne MeFo (nur am Abend vom Ufer, z.B.)?

Will endlich einen haben in unseren Gewässern. Und der Erste darf unter Garantie wieder schwimmen!

Lauschenden Gruß

K.


----------



## chippog (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Danke chipp! Und wo finde ich den Steinbutt?*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Mal zurück zum Thema Steinbutt/ Turbot/ piggvar:
> 
> möchte mal Nägel mit Köpfen machen.


auaha, jätzz wirtz ärnzt!





			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Und ein Team chippog, Havkat, Gnilftz, Tanja_Blabla und Karsten_Blabla


also team turbot chagntaka+1 auf nach dk!





			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> (bei zwei Booten a drei Anglern ist noch ein Platz frei?) zusammenrotten für eine dänische Wochenend-Flottille gen vorgenannte Reviere. Samt Wochenendhaus mit Booten, anscheinend vorzugsweise Langeland.
> 
> @ Angetextete Männer: Wäret ihr dabei?


grundsätzlich erst ma ja! wer nicht angelt fängt nix!





			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Zeit: März-April 2006?


die beste zeit ist nach meinem dafürhalten ehr jetzt, fast ehr schon zu spät oder halt ende april, anfang mai, obwohl sie da ganz besonders platt sind, die ausgelaichten und natürlich hungrigen platten. hingegen ist die chance einen zu erwischen dann am grössten. 





			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> FR-SO? Haus MIT (!!!)  Geschirrspüler? Tobis, Staggs und Heringe im Gepäck?


tobis kaufen sich am besten in dk, oder habt ihr in d eine quelle? würmers wären vielleicht gar zu verbieten, um dem ganzen kleineren gesocks aussem weg zu gehen?!





			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Nur Boot? Pose und Grund, Buttlöffel etc.? Ohne MeFo (nur am Abend vom Ufer, z.B.)?
> 
> Will endlich einen haben in unseren Gewässern. Und der Erste darf unter Garantie wieder schwimmen!


also wenn der den ich fangen täte halbwegs in schuss wäre, könnt ich datt nich. mein gaumen und mein backblech würden mich umbringen 


			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Lauschenden Gruß
> 
> K.


ich lausch denn mal auch grüssenderweise. c. hippog


----------



## Karstein (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Danke chipp! Und wo finde ich den Steinbutt?*

Na das ist doch ein Wort, Herr Kveitejeger! #6

Mal hören, was unsere Lübecker Fraktion dazu sagt? 

Leider haut´s dieses Jahr nicht mehr hin, Christian - alle Wochenenden bis zur Adventszeit sind mit wilden Terminen gespickt...


----------



## Gnilftz (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Danke chipp! Und wo finde ich den Steinbutt?*

Ein Teil der Lübecker Fraktion sacht erstmal 
Moin! 

Die Idee ist verlockend, aber die Jahreszeit unpassend, denn

1. habe ich um diese Zeit immer nen großen Silberbarren vor Augen. Kann sein,              dass ich um diese Zeit eh da oben zum Mefofischen bin.
2. wie Chippog geschrieben hat, haben die Platten da gerade abgelaicht und schmecken nicht soooo gut, wie sonst.

Herbst wäre besser, aber da wäre dann wieder der Silberbarren... |kopfkrat 

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## havkat (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Danke chipp! Und wo finde ich den Steinbutt?*

Moin!

Wenn ich´s zeitlich auf die Reihe bekomme wär ich dabei, is klar nä!

Aaaaber! 

Im März/April auf ´ne dänische Ostseeinsel um *Pladde*, und ich spreche nicht vom Kveite ,  zu angeln?

Geht ja gaanich!

Der Zielfisch dieser Jahreszeit ist silbern und mindestens fuffzich Zentimeter lang.

Also wenn ich mithalte, dann in Wathose und ohne Boot.

Watt ihr den Tag über so macht is mir Latte. :q


----------



## Karstein (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Danke chipp! Und wo finde ich den Steinbutt?*

Moin b@ck, die Herren! 

Nee, auf abgelaichte Fische müssen wir nun wirklich nich gehen, das ist kein vernünftiges Waidwerk. 

Wie ich aus Chippi rauslesen kann, wären September und Oktober demnach die besten Monate? Aber da kommt ihr mir doch auch wieder mit solchen Silberfischen als Gegenargument? |kopfkrat :q 

Gruß gen Nordmänner

Karsten #h


----------



## chippog (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Danke chipp! Und wo finde ich den Steinbutt?*

ist doch alles gar kein thema! sagen wir mal ende september 2006 silberbarren am tage und steinbutt in der nacht -> boot mit positionsbeleuchtung! oder eben gute strände! je später die jahreszeit, desto mehr verschieben sich die beisszeiten weg von mitternacht, will meinen geangelt wird eigentlich immer so, dass noch im hellen angefangen wird um in die nacht rein zu angeln. mitten in der nacht ist tote hose, sprich schlaf. früh morgens cirka zwei stunden vor sonnenaufgang geht es demnach wieder los. die hellen morgen- und abendstunden würden sich dann mit der silberbarrenangelei überschneiden? freie wahl für freie angler! c.hippog

ps. wäre bei zwei booten sehr an ein nichtraucherboot interessiert...


----------



## Karstein (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Danke chipp! Und wo finde ich den Steinbutt?*



			
				chippog schrieb:
			
		

> ps. wäre bei zwei booten sehr an ein nichtraucherboot interessiert...



Na vielleicht haben sich´s die Berliner ja bis dahin abgewöhnt. 

September könnte mit unseren zwei Wochen Urlaub-wo-auch-immer (Canada, Norge) kollidieren, aber es fließt bis dahin ja noch ´ne Menge Wasser in die Ostsee rein. :m


----------

